# High build sandable primer



## moocowman (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a high build primer that sands as well as automotive primer. I've been using automotive poly primer and top coating with automotive single-stage urethane. But at $150 per gal for primer and $150 per gal for the single-stage, I need a cheaper alternative for larger projects.

Recommendations?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

What are you priming?

Tom


----------



## moocowman (Sep 24, 2013)

Wood. Birch, this time around. Sometimes MDF.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Sherwin Williams Wall and Wood. Great on wood, sucks on walls.

Tom


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like you need a lacquer-based primer, sprayed on with a respirator.


----------



## moocowman (Sep 24, 2013)

In the last week, I've tried 2 primers, Dunn Edwards Dunn Edwards Ultrashield and Kilz Original (oil based) primer. I didn't get to try the SW Wall and Wood yet, TJBNWI. But I will. 

I thinned Kilz with mineral spirits and Ultrashield with denatured alcohol to spray with an HVLP. I like the Ultrashield better, mainly because it dried faster. The Kilz sanded better, but I had to wait 2 days before it was dry enough to sand without gumming up the sandpaper. Neither one sanded as well as automotive poly primer, but I think I'm getting close. Someone also recommended a Zinsser product. I will try that next with the SW product.

I also got to use Dunn Edwards Aristowall on some shelves last week. I'd have to say I'm surprised it really does seem to have all the qualities of an oil based paint. Only thing is it also takes just as long to dry. I had to wait 4 days before I could bring it into the house. After a week, it's still degassing.

Artinall, lacquer primer is something I've never used before. I'll have to see if I can get it here in CA. The descriptions sound interesting, quick dry, easy sand.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Sherwin Williams Wall and Wood. Great on wood, sucks on walls.
> 
> Tom


I asked a a similar question and Tom gave this answer. I bought a gallon and LOVED it. High build and sands to a powder real easy. No more clogged paper. I shoot it on with a Graco TrueCoat airless. One pass coverage. HVLP is not the way to go with priming IMHO. I topcoat with Target Coatings EM6500 Waterborne Lacquer shot from an HVLP.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have also tried BIN Advance, its no good. It seems to cover well, but does not like to be sanded at all. Its nothing like original BIN which covers well and sands easy.




This is Wall and Wood, fresh out of the Graco TruCoat Airless, one coat. It settles very well when it dries.




It sands VERY well. This is 220 grit on the Mirka. I was just buffing down the grain raise. I used this one disc on the whole built in. Zero build up. The primer sands to glass smooth.



This is the unit, the face frame is BIN, that is why its a different shade. This one is getting painted in the field by a painter with a brush.


----------

